# To accomplish great things we must not only act



## tonkos

I need a translation from a quote by french author Anatole France. The quote is "*To accomplish great things we must not only act, but also dream, not only plan, but also believe" *Can somebody help with this one please?


----------



## solysombra

tonkos said:


> I need a translation from a quote by french author Anatole France. The quote is "*To accomplish great things we must not only act, but also dream, not only plan, but also believe" *Can somebody help with this one please?


 
 
כדי להשיג דברים גדולים, אנו חייבים,לא רק לפעול, אלא גם לחלום. לא רק לתכנן, אלא גם להאמין.

כדי להגיע להישגים גדולים, אנו חייבים, לא רק לפעול, אלא גם לחלום.
לא רק לתכנן, אלא גם להאמין.

אולי מישהו רוצה ליפות את זה עוד קצת...
​


----------



## Nunty

אולי "כדי לעשות גדולות" במקום "להשיקג דברים גדולים"?
P.S. Welcome to the Hebrew Forum, Tonkos. I just realized that you posted in English. Can you read our responses? ​


----------



## MiamianIsraeli

How about this translation:

 כדי להשיג דברים רבים עלנו לא רק לפעול אבל גם לחלום, ולא רק לתכנן, אבל גם להאמין


----------



## tonkos

Hi!
I would just need to check if this following text on my added file is translation of french author called Anatole France quote "To accomplish great things, we must not only act, but also dream; not only plan, but also believe." Thanks!


----------



## elroy

Yes, that's exactly what it is.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## tonkos

Thanks for all the help! One more question about this if shortened the quote to "To accomplish great things, we must dream as well as act. " how much shorter would it look like in Hebrew? Thanks again!


----------



## bat777

I would translate the shortened version into: בכדי להשיג דברים גדולים עלינו לחלום כמו גם לפעולGood luck!


----------



## tonkos

Thanks a lot!!!


----------

